# rich franklin sig



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

With Rich fighting tomorrow I thought i would make a sig. If anyone wants to use it, Feel free =)



​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

nice work Pliff


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Great work pliff very nice, very clean. that deserves some rep and i happened to notice you might need some credits. So here is 1,000 credits for your great work. It is done. :thumbsup:


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

ToeZup said:


> Great work pliff very nice, very clean. that deserves some rep and i happened to notice you might need some credits. So here is 1,000 credits for your great work. It is done. :thumbsup:




Wow thanks a ton ToeZup its very appreciated. I lost everything on BIG NOG at UFC 92


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Another great piece from pliff!


----------

